# LM Competition - Prompts



## bdcharles

As the Grand Fiction challenge takes in the last entries and spins up its ancient machinery, let's get some *prompts *going for the March Literary Manoeuvres comp! A word, a phrase, a picture, a random idea, give us what you got, it's all good :wink: Verbally second (with quote) or "like" the ones you, um, like, to enter them into the poll that we'll run towards the end of the month. And if you wanna *judge*, just post in the Coffee Shop thread. Oh, yes, judging's a hot ticket. You get shinies too. 

Aaaanyway, I'll kick off with...

Ancient Machinery



PS you may notice that this is a new thread, whereas before prompts went into the LM Coffee Shop thread. This is to get them up and visible on the What's New Feed, separate from the LM chatter and judge requests, but giving us a fair chance against the Poets heehee. Post ideally in this thread though I will check both. 

Other thread here


----------



## Birb

The wheels will always keep turning


----------



## PiP

Prompt: Testing: one, two, three...
Prompt: Double Trouble


----------



## midnightpoet

Knock-offs
Turnabout Revenge
Quick, run like a turtle
Heat Sensor
Braggart's Comeuppance


----------



## Harper J. Cole

A new era
Locked inside
Beyond fear


----------



## MacDub

Treachery
Loyalty
Audacity
Vigilance
Serendipitous


----------



## jenthepen

*I second:  *
Double Trouble 						
Locked inside
Serendipitous 						
Knock-offs


----------



## SueC

My suggestion -


----------



## ppsage

2nd





SueC said:


> My suggestion -
> 
> View attachment 20854


----------



## H.Brown

My suggestion; Moonlit spectacle.


----------



## Birb

I'll second  moonlit spectacle


----------



## Candervalle

Jaymes and his Bartles


----------



## Phil Istine

Roomful of elephants


----------



## bdcharles

Last call for prompts or secondings for the March Literary Maneuvers! I'm putting up a prompt this evening with a view to starting the comp on Friday, so let those inspired thoughts out (or simply second/like others)


----------



## Phil Istine

I second "treachery".


----------



## bdcharles

While this is rumbling on, who wants to judge? You get to flex your critiquerly muscles _and _there's a medal in it for you if you do it enough times!


----------



## bdcharles

Ok, time's up. Comp's closed. I'll collate the judges' scores and get  the final scores out toot sweet. Meanwhile, prompts? Let some  inspiration soak into you over the next 2 weeks and we'll kick off again  April first


----------



## SueC

Prompt suggestions for April:

My Heart's Desire
The Opposite Direction
Starting at the End
The Floor Above


----------



## bdcharles

SueC said:


> Prompt suggestions for April:
> 
> My Heart's Desire
> The Opposite Direction
> Starting at the End
> The Floor Above



Second the above, and suggest:

Fate has a Horrible Whisper
If you'll let me sleep
Remember new memories


----------



## Birb

Second:

Fate has a horrible whisper


----------



## H.Brown

Second Remember new memories.

And suggest: Surprise at sunset.


----------



## Deleted member 61744

I second "the Opposite Direction"
Suggest:
You can see me, but I can't see a thing
A taste of spring
Can I suggest a music prompt? 'If only you knew the rain'~ Balmorhea
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0L7Lbewqnw


----------



## bdcharles

Prompts, prompts! Any more for any more? 

Meanwhile, scores for Feb March LM will be available in the fairly-shortly


----------



## bdcharles

March scores are up!


----------



## bdcharles

Prompt is up for this month's LM. Get writing, you writers! And while  we're at it, let me know if you want to judge. Hell, put some prompts in  if you want to, and help me get ahead of the curve.


----------



## bdcharles

I'm going to suggest, for May:

The Comma Shop
Bewitchment!
To all the people I've ghosted


----------



## SueC

I do like the visual prompts and find these "giant sculptures" really amazing. At the Beach? This is for a May prompt.


----------



## bdcharles

ok time's up. Judges (*moderan*, *MousePot*, *Blackstone* if you desire it) if you can run your scores and get them to me  before the month's end if possible, that'd be grand. Meanwhile, give  those prompts a think. We have some. Let's have some more. I'll take new  ones and seconds until monday and will put it to a vote next week.


----------



## Birb

I would like to put in the prompt

Colorless


----------



## bdcharles

Ho'kay - May's LM has ended so if moderan, SueC and H.Brown can send  their scores over when they're done, that'd be grand  there'e only the  2 entries so it won't take that long. Meanwhile let's put some prompts down for the next one. Over to you ...


----------



## SueC

Suggested Prompts for June:

I Can't Do This

I Hear Voices

One Day of Summer in the Middle of Winter


----------



## bdcharles

Second:  
I Hear Voices
One Day of Summer in the Middle of Winter

Suggest:
210 Glazed Pomeranians


----------



## bdcharles

Suggest:
*TheNakedGod*


----------



## PiP

bdcharles said:


> Suggest:
> *TheNakedGod*


second


----------



## Phil Istine

The Third Coming

Summer icicle(s)

Armageddon Serenade

Dripfest


----------



## moderan

I submit:

Fangs A Lot
The Last Rose of Summer
Smoke from a Distant Fire


----------



## Phil Istine

moderan said:


> I submit:
> 
> Fangs A Lot



I second Fangs A Lot.


----------



## bdcharles

Second:

Smoke from a Distant Fire
Armageddon Serenade


----------



## Terry D

A well of dreams

Bad water

A cyst on my soul


----------



## Phil Istine

Second: A cyst on my soul


----------



## bdcharles

Let's get some more prompts and seconds in, and I'll put the poll up tomorrow evening. For those that don't know, we come up with a prompt for the Literary Manouevers short fiction comp, and second the ones we want to be added into a poll. Then we vote, and write a short piece in the comp on that prompt.


----------

